
CDC launches studies to get more precise count of undetected Covid-19 cases - dao-
https://www.statnews.com/2020/04/04/cdc-launches-studies-to-get-more-precise-count-of-undetected-covid-19-cases/
======
dao-
What I found particularly noteworthy:

> pneumonia and influenza deaths, which would normally be falling at this time
> of year as flu season starts to abate, are increasing. Pneumonia deaths have
> been rising sharply since the end of February — because of Covid-19.

Weeks ago I heard the same about Russia... They allegedly had covid under
control, but there was a "mysterious" rise in pneumonia deaths...

